# Adjusting Camber for IRS on Serena C23 Auto.



## man2k353 (May 20, 2005)

Hello and Hi to all,

Can somebody please give pointers on how to correct or adjust the camber for Serena C23 Auto model ( SR20DE, Year=2000) Rear Independent Suspension. I am currently residing in Malaysia.
Can I also know how to get hold of the Service Manual for this Model.

Thanks 
Maman


----------

